# Upcycling a cheap mask



## HauntedHostess (Aug 31, 2017)

Wow! That Looks Great!


----------



## DeadSideshow (Jul 20, 2018)

Thanks, I think it looks better hanging on my wall now than it did in the storage bin.


----------



## Haunted Corner (Jan 2, 2019)

Nice, way to improve that mask. If you are just going to hang it up, you should throw some eyes in it too.


----------

